# [solved] UMTS t-mobile with Option Globetrotter USB

## Speen

Hi there,

I'm messing around with a nasty USB-Stick. My boss offered me to get a UMTS-Dongle for working outside the main site. 

The USB-dongle is labeled as "web'n'walk" stick by t-mobile (german branch). I've identified this stick as a Option Globtrotter and modified my Kernel (2.6.28-gentoo-r2) to use the hso module, which is loaded correctly and creates 3 devices.

/dev/ttyHS[0-2]

I've read around the internet and found a lot of (different) information and setup guides. And here it comes:

None worked for me.

I'm using gnome-ppp (and wvdial) for dialin. After some studies, I've disabled the PIN-Auth (which worked, cause the stick changed its blink-code - equal to this used in windows while idling)

Well and here I am. Gnome-ppp or wvdial reports this:

```

(gnome-ppp:6970): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated

(gnome-ppp:6970): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated

WVCONF: /root/.wvdial.conf

GNOME PPP: Verbinde...

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Ignoring malformed input line: ";Do NOT edit this file by hand!"

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Initializing modem.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATZ

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ATZ

GNOME PPP: STDERR: OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: AT&F

GNOME PPP: STDERR: AT&F

GNOME PPP: STDERR: OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: AT+CSQ

GNOME PPP: STDERR: AT+CSQ

GNOME PPP: STDERR: +CSQ: 22,99

GNOME PPP: STDERR: OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: AT_OPSYS=3,2

GNOME PPP: STDERR: AT_OPSYS=3,2

GNOME PPP: STDERR: OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.t-mobile"

GNOME PPP: STDERR: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.t-mobile"

GNOME PPP: STDERR: OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Modem initialized.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99#

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Waiting for carrier.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Timed out while dialing.  Trying again.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99#

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Waiting for carrier.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Timed out while dialing.  Trying again.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99#

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Waiting for carrier.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Timed out while dialing.  Trying again.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99#

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Waiting for carrier.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Timed out while dialing.  Trying again.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99#

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Waiting for carrier.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Timed out while dialing.  Trying again.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Maximum Attempts Exceeded..Aborting!!

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Disconnecting at Tue May 26 20:17:17 2009

```

I've read that 

```
 AT+CSQ
```

will return the signal quality, which can be between 3 and 30. 22 is good I guess.

When dailing in,

```

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Modem initialized.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99#

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Waiting for carrier.

```

Is printed and nothing more happens, after some time (app. a minute) 

```

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Timed out while dialing.  Trying again.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99#

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Waiting for carrier.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Timed out while dialing.  Trying again.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99#

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Waiting for carrier.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Timed out while dialing.  Trying again.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99#

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Waiting for carrier.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Timed out while dialing.  Trying again.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99#

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Waiting for carrier.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Timed out while dialing.  Trying again.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Maximum Attempts Exceeded..Aborting!!

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Disconnecting at Tue May 26 20:17:17 2009

```

this is printed, but not with a minute pause after each failure, no, this goes down like a waterfall.

Did you have some similar problems ?

Here's the wvdial.conf gnome-ppp created:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyHS0

ISDN = off

Modem Type = USB Modem

Baud = 460800

Init = ATZ

Init2 = AT&F

Init3 = AT+CSQ

Init4 = AT_OPSYS=3,2

Init5 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.t-mobile"

Init6 = 

Init7 = 

Init8 = 

Init9 = 

Phone = *99#

Phone1 = 

Phone2 = 

Phone3 = 

Phone4 = 

Dial Prefix = 

Dial Attempts = 5

Dial Command = ATM1L3DT

Ask Password = off

Password = tm

Username = t-mobile

Auto Reconnect = off

Abort on Busy = off

Carrier Check = on

Check Def Route = on

Abort on No Dialtone = off

Stupid Mode = on

Idle Seconds = 5

Auto DNS = on

;Minimize = off

;Dock = off

;Do NOT edit this file by hand!

```

kind regard

AlexLast edited by Speen on Fri May 29, 2009 5:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Speen

Hi guys,

small update. It's working now. Sadly not with gnome-ppp and wvdial. After reading a little in the forums of the manufacturer, it seems that this device will only work with their provided software. 

The software is provided as .deb or .rpm files and is written in python. 

For those, having similar problems:

HSOconnect

and

hsolinkcontrol

Maybe I'll make some ebuilds.

Kind regards

Alex

----------

